# What breed is this?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Why breed is this?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I mean " what breed is this?"


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Gold laced wayandotte cross is what it looks like to me.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Actually purebred gold laced what do you think?? Or do u have an idea


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I didn't think that wyandottes had strawberry combs


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

That us actually a spiked rose come from what the image looks like to me .


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have bantam Wyandottes and my roo's have the exact same comb and same colour as well. I can take a pic tomorrow and upload if u like just to give you an idea.


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I had a rooster that looked just like that except bigger it was a gold laced


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah that'll be great.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Golden Laced Wyandotte.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

jacksonT said:


> Yeah that'll be great.


Sorry Jacksont I was suppose to put a pic up for you and I lost the pic I will do it for sure tomorrow again so sorry.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

That is okay


----------

